
Get better sleep – wake up fresh, fully charged - docuru
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/get-better-sleep-wake-up-fresh-fully-charged-73f6bffdea
======
kup0
There's very little information here and not much of it scientific... I
suppose someone giving their personal anecdote is fine, but I feel like this
post severely lacks substance

~~~
docuru
It's an experience rather than scientific. It worked for me.

There are many scientific posts about improving sleep, repeating a few common
recommendations, which didn't help me.

I wanted to share something that not many people have talked about, and not
repeating the common points like avoid caffeine x hours before sleep, keep low
light, etc.

